# Towing A 28rsds Help!



## abnrgr_2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello to all! New guy here in the forums and towing. Here's my situation and I hope I can get a good answer before I buy. I have a 2002 Yukon SLE 4.8L V8 with a 3.73 axle. I need to go from columbus , Ga to Ft. Huachuca, AZ (Sierra Vista, AZ) this October. I am planning on being there for 6 months for school. I am looking a ta used 2005 28RSDS for 15, 800 with all tow package included (hitch, stabilizer/anti-sway/brakes...the works). First off is this a good price? i checked out the model first hand and it looks great! Second and most important...can i tow this TT with my vehicle? Length of TV is 199", GW 6800 lbs, wheel base 116", 275 HP. The 28RSDS says to be 5520 lbs. I will be travelling dry with just some uniforms and gear...not too much in weight. Is this possible? Please...i would love to hear some expert opinions, because to tell the truth...i am a newbie when it comes to this. i have 5 travel days to get there, so i don't plan on driving fast. Any opinions are greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Don't want to seem rude but , the trailer is too heavy , too long for your short wheelbase and your engine size will barely pull that weight on any kind of grade ! This is first hand knowledge , my original TV was a 2004 Silverado with the 4.8L and the short wheelbase similar to what you've got . I have the smallest Outback , the 21RS and it was too much trailer for that truck . You either need a much smaller trailer or a 3/4 ton truck with a much bigger motor .

Dan


----------



## abnrgr_2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks,you are not being rude at all. I was looking for some honest feedback. I have looked at the smaller ones but since I will have to live in it for 6 months i wanted some room. The smaller ones just did not ave that room I needed. Thnaks! Anyone else with an opinion?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I totally agree with Dan. Your TV is way to small in all aspects to tow the 28RSDS. You will need a bigger TV.

Leon


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

To much outback. The first year I towed I had a 2003 Tahoe with 4.8 and 4:10 gears pulling my 25rss. I put close to 2000 miles on it with this combo but it took its tole on my Tahoe I went through two rear gear sets. It also was not much fun on more than one occasion I was grabbing the wheel with both hand, mostly when I was going down hill. The 28rsds is just to long for that wheel base about the max you can go is a 23-24 footer and still be comfortable pulling. Where are you at and have you checked out the for sale section on this forum? Kirk

I just checked the for sale section and there is a 2002 23fbs for sale with everything you will need and it sounds like everything including the pots and pans for 11000.


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

I think you should get a larger vehicle also. My expedition will pull my 26 ft but its not easy especially on windy days or steep grades. Seems like the wind starts blowing whenever i hitch up and a head wind at that. I'm looking at getting a larger vehicle with at least double the weight of my trailer (10,000 lb rating)I figure then it won't be such a struggle and safer in traffic. Good Luck!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, abnrgr_2!*








I always like seeing people ask questions first, and buy later. Smart, very smart.









Unfortunately, I have to agree with the others. The 28RS-DS is just too much trailer for your Yukon. It's the 116" wheelbase that is the problem. A lot of people around here have had good luck towing the mid range Outbacks with a Yukon, although even those may 'technically' break the rules.

If your main objective here is to park your TT in one spot for 6 months and use it as a home, you might look into hiring someone to tow it out west for you. Then, at the end of the six months decide if you want to upgrade your Yukon, or sell the Outback in favor of a smaller unit that will be easier to live with in a more traditional camping role.

Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## abnrgr_2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks to all for your responses...making me think twice. But, I just realized that i could probably get my hands on a 2004 full sized suburban with the Z71 package (have to convince this person to let me use it first).

What about the price on this 28RSDS unit? Is it a good deal? Like I mentioned, it looks great with no blemishes, tires are immaculate, enven the GF loved it out of all the one's we've seen. 15,800 with all the tow if I went with the Yukon...less if I use the Suburban. that is, if it is sufficient. I am 99% sure the Suburban has the largest engine available...(it's my dads...so he's going to get all he can from the car).

Second I ran across a new 2006 CrossRoads ZT 27RL for 15,500 complete with all tow package. Comments on this make/model if available.

Third, I was going to look at a late 2004/early 2005 M301 Zepplin...been reading here and have not seen to many great things about that one. that one is asking 13,000 for tralier alone and 13,500 with WD/anti-sway.

I don't plan on really keeping this trailer any longer than going to and from AZ, if I don't end up selling it out there. How bad is it going to screww with my transmission for this one time trip. Keep in mind...I don't plan on being Speed Racer. I just want to get it out there alive.

Thanks again for your responses...I have until the end of September to nail this down but these deals are just at this moment.

P.S.- what is the price of getting someone to tow a vehicle across the U.S.? Never thought of that until it was brought up....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

abnrgr_2 said:


> P.S.- what is the price of getting someone to tow a vehicle across the U.S.? Never thought of that until it was brought up....


Others have given you good advice on your TV question, not sure on the other brands. But you can expect ~$1.50 per loaded mile for a tow out to AZ.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Even the Z71 is marginal , altough the 5.3 motor is an improvement and the longer wheelbase is a plus , IT'S STILL A 1/2 TON and the 28RSDS is a large/heavy trailer .

If your not planning on keeping the trailer , just use your Dads truck or maybe consider buying a trailer in Arizona .


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My opinion? Not enough Truck. If you are only looking to use a trailer for six moths during your TDY or such, I'd think about getting one there in AZ and save the towing altogether. I towed my 26RS with a half-ton Suburban and wasn't real impressed.

I guess it all depends on what you are actually looking to do. Living in it for 6 months and getting rid of it or maybe keeping it for a camper once you're temporary duty is done.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

z-family said:


> We used to tow our 25rss with a Tahoe. It towed it, but I was not happy with the feel of it. The Tahoe struggled on hills and head winds and suspension seemed squishy while towing. From experience the difference between the Tahoe and the 3/4 ton Burb we have now was like night and day. You'll see that others pull this size of tt with a Tahoe or Yukon and we did too for a whole year, but I think the 28' would be really pushing it. I think if you purchase and tow a 28 footer that you'll wish then that you went with a smaller tt or a bigger tv. just my $.02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again I'm following Z-Family and agree with him. I also towed the 25RSS with a Yukon 5.3L and never totally happy but it got the job done. I upgraded to the 3/4 ton Yukon XL and very pleased with the results.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Assuming you will park the Outback once you get to Arizona, why not borrow or rent a large enough truck for the time it takes?

Bill


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree with Dan V and the others. I tow my 28rsds with a '02 2500. The concern is whether your dad's truck is a 1500 or 2500. The suspension on the 2500 is better designed for that size TT. The biggest engine in burb from 01 to 06 is the 8.1 L, but it is only available in the 2500. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

What everyone has already said, you need a bigger tow vehicle. I towed a 28' travel trailer with my Tahoe and wound up burning up the tranny







. You don't want to add another $2500 expense if you don't have to







. Plus you'll be stressing the engine going up any grades. In addition, west of Dallas you will most likely be dealing with a steady south wind or north wind if a cold front comes down. Either way you have a good steady crosswind in the open plains that time of year. Not a hell of alot of fun with the combo you are considering. The trailer will be swaying from the crosswind and pulling the rear of your Yukon around with it







.

Going from Fort Benning to Fort Huachuca? It get's pretty baren & open out past Abilene, TX. Hate to see you break down out there. But towing in October will be alot better than the 100+ degree temps in the summer.

Thes folks are great on this site







- they will lead you in the right direction. Don't believe any camper/RV dealer - the ones I have had experience with would sell you anything and not even consider the tow vehicle in the equation.

Best of luck & thanks for serving our country














! God bless.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

P.S. Check out this online tow calculator that Scooter posted a while back. It will give you a great idea what your limits are.

tow calculator


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The price is fair but on the high side.


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

Interesting replies. I'm sitting in my 28 RSDS at a KOA in the Cascade Mts of WA and I towed it here with my 1/2 ton suburban. The same vehicle pulled it all the way to Chicago and back to Spokane. A little slow on the big passes, but a lot of the time I could just forget that the TT was back there. The TT and the TV were loaded with all the necessities of life for 6 people - including those 6 people! We towed through the northern plains in July (100F) and the truck was a champ. Am I missing something? Or flirting w/disaster?

Are we lost yet?
1999 1500 Sub/Reese dual cam sway away/28 RSDS


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

As someone who owns and tows a 28RSDS I agree with the others that you need a bigger truck, at least a 3/4 ton and a longer wheelbase than you have now. The longer the better. With the right set up the trailer tows great.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Are we lost yet? said:


> Interesting replies. I'm sitting in my 28 RSDS at a KOA in the Cascade Mts of WA and I towed it here with my 1/2 ton suburban. The same vehicle pulled it all the way to Chicago and back to Spokane. A little slow on the big passes, but a lot of the time I could just forget that the TT was back there. The TT and the TV were loaded with all the necessities of life for 6 people - including those 6 people! We towed through the northern plains in July (100F) and the truck was a champ. Am I missing something? Or flirting w/disaster?
> 
> Are we lost yet?
> 1999 1500 Sub/Reese dual cam sway away/28 RSDS


Your biggest issue will be with power and maybe transmission life. The original poster has a lack of power and a short wheel base which makes it much more unsafe.

If you pulled your combination over Lookout and 4th of July and the Butte pass in Montana on I90 and you are happy with the performance then you will be fine but do set aside some money for the transmission that you will most likely need.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Are we lost yet? said:


> Interesting replies. I'm sitting in my 28 RSDS at a KOA in the Cascade Mts of WA and I towed it here with my 1/2 ton suburban. The same vehicle pulled it all the way to Chicago and back to Spokane. A little slow on the big passes, but a lot of the time I could just forget that the TT was back there. The TT and the TV were loaded with all the necessities of life for 6 people - including those 6 people! We towed through the northern plains in July (100F) and the truck was a champ. Am I missing something? Or flirting w/disaster?
> 
> Are we lost yet?
> 1999 1500 Sub/Reese dual cam sway away/28 RSDS


Are we lost yet,

How does your tranny fluid look? Smell it and if it has a burnt smell to it you should change it. You might consider using synthetic tranny fluid (i.e. amsoil) and possibly adding an aftermarket trans temp guage to see how hot she is getting. My 1/2 ton Tahoe had the tranny cooler but it didn't help much for what I tried to pull. But as camperandy said - start a savings account for the tranny.

Just would hate to see you get stranded...... I did


----------



## abnrgr_2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the input! I see where everyone is going to on this and I appreciate the feedback. My other option is a 2005 Zeppelin Z 301...I know this is an Outback forum, but I am sure someone has ran across this TT in their past. Are there any opinions on this model since it is suppose to be light enough to be towed with an SUV. I really do need some living space...that is why I am trying to stay with a larger size. Spending 6 months in a cramped quarter is no fun...been there and was miserable. Plesae let me know your opinions on the Zeppelin models. Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As to the 1/2 ton vs. 3/4 ton question: I can't really say on the 'Burb (as I don't own one), but my 1/2 ton Titan does great with the 28RS-DS. As much as anything that is going to be dependant on the power available, and the 1/2 vs. 3/4 ton rating will have no effect on how much power you have (unless you start factoring in the availability of diesel power on the 3/4 ton trucks).

To me, the bigger issue in this case is the wheelbase. That's not a question of how fast you get down the road, but a question of safety. And the Yukon is just not going to be safe pulling that big a trailer. Sorry.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Pulled my 28rss with my expidition (short wheel base like yours) twice. Then I went and bought a larger TV.

Have you thought about buying a TT in Az? Then there's no question about the towing 'cross country.

Bob


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

abnrgr_2 said:


> Thanks to all for your responses...making me think twice. But, I just realized that i could probably get my hands on a 2004 full sized suburban with the Z71 package (have to convince this person to let me use it first).
> 
> What about the price on this 28RSDS unit? Is it a good deal? Like I mentioned, it looks great with no blemishes, tires are immaculate, enven the GF loved it out of all the one's we've seen. 15,800 with all the tow if I went with the Yukon...less if I use the Suburban. that is, if it is sufficient. I am 99% sure the Suburban has the largest engine available...(it's my dads...so he's going to get all he can from the car).
> 
> ...


I think the price of the Outback seems pretty good.

Now let me throw my $.02 in here. We towed into West Virginia this weekend and I experienced my first real 10% grades. I tow with a 2500HD 6.0 and 4.10 rear. I was not impressed. It did just fine and we made the hills but 3500 rpm's and 45 Mph in 3rd just didn't impress me.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------

